# One Shot Zero



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

It is possible to zero a rifle with only one shot..
1*BORESIGHT THE RIFLE:* Secure the rifle in a lead sled or with sandbags so that it will maintain its position hands off. Align the center of the barrel's bore with the center of your bullseye at 100 yards, You will have to remove the rifles bolt or drop the breechblock on a single shot rifle to perform this step. Without moving the rifle, align your scopes crosshairs on the center of the bullseye. Now replace the bolt.
2.*FIRE ONE SHOT.* Make sure that you are as steady as possible and Sqeeeeze the trigger.
3.*RETURN THE RIFLE TO THE BORESIGHT POSITION.* Remove the bolt/drop the breechblock and re-center the bullseye to the center of the rifles bore. Without moving the rifle, adjust the scopes crosshairs to center on the bullet hole produced in Step #2.
4.*REPLACE THE BOLT.*
5.*DONE !*

Purists will argue that this method does not produce a true "Zero". I can argue that I have used it, taken the rifle and killed game with the first shot.
For the guys who like to burn plenty of ammo, move on to your favorite method. For the guys out to save some money or are pressed for time before driving to their lease, it works as advertised..:fireworks


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

No need to remove bolt after shot, just look thru scope and move X to the hole.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I can't say that I'd feel too comfortable taking at shot at most critters without solid confirmation that my rifle was indeed appropriately zeroed, especially if I had to support that logic as a means of saving time and money. Without at least one follow up shot, you have very little confirmation that your scope tracks accurately, and certainly no confirmation that you didn't pull the first shot inadvertently. A few more dollars worth of ammo and a few more minutes out of my life provide me with the confirmation that I need to trust my rifle to be as accurate as possible prior to extinguishing a life, and that confirmation increases in value as the distance between my rifle and that critter increase. To each his own, variance of opinion is what makes this forum and this country such great places to be!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

It is very difficult to place your (well mine) rifle on center bulls eye with looking down the barrel. I do that and then shoot. See where the bullet printed on the paper. Then move the scope to adjust the impact of bullet where it needs to be. Could get buy with maybe 2 shots but usually about 3. Saying that after I get zeroed I then will shoot me a 5 shot group to make sure all is good.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

No need to remove the bolt after bore sighting. Aim the rifle at bullseye. Shoot it once. Put crosshairs on exact previous point of aim. Hold the rifle VERY still and steady while you track scope to bullet hole from single shot. It will be as a close to zero as the original shot. I always verify with at least a second shot. But I also always complete the job to as close to actual "zero" as possible so that the rifle is as accurate as possible.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Hunting zero vs precision zero.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

So some of you would take two shots, some three , others five.
Whatever works for you is fine by me..but let me ask you THIS question.
Are you *absolutely sure* that you held your scope at the *exact *same place for each shot ??
If not, your 2,3 or 5 shot group is still no guarantee that your rifle is absolutely zeroed. The wind can change, the barrel can heat up, the barrel can become fouled, the bullet can be off-center in the cartridge or the cartridge could contain a little more (or less) powder.
With my method, I start with a cold barrel and hours/days later hunt with the barrel still cold.
Different strokes for different folks


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Modelace said:


> So some of you would take two shots, some three , others five.
> Whatever works for you is fine by me..but let me ask you THIS question.
> Are you *absolutely sure* that you held your scope at the *exact *same place for each shot ??
> If not, your 2,3 or 5 shot group is still no guarantee that your rifle is absolutely zeroed. The wind can change, the barrel can heat up, the barrel can become fouled, the bullet can be off-center in the cartridge or the cartridge could contain a little more (or less) powder.
> ...


Ooooo my


----------



## Red Killer (Apr 12, 2006)

lol good one... right on the muney!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Modelace said:


> So some of you would take two shots, some three , others five.
> Whatever works for you is fine by me..but let me ask you THIS question.
> Are you *absolutely sure* that you held your scope at the *exact *same place for each shot ??
> If not, your 2,3 or 5 shot group is still no guarantee that your rifle is absolutely zeroed. The wind can change, the barrel can heat up, the barrel can become fouled, the bullet can be off-center in the cartridge or the cartridge could contain a little more (or less) powder.
> ...


When all 5 shots are like one hole or they touch or are inside of the same square on the target, depending on which rifle I am shooting, I have reached the absolute zero for that rifle. 
And yes, I know where I am aiming. The wind may change, etc (I reload for my most rifles so same powder and bullet seating is why I do it. So those thing are as close to exactly the same as I can make it) but I know that the rifle is as "sighted in" as I can get it.

Cold bore or not, the rifle needs to be zeroed. Makes ALL subsequent shots as accurate as possible, cold bore or not.

By the way, back away from the feeder a little more than 50 yards and the accuracy of your rifle may matter more.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Here's a picture of a blackbuck doe, range 143 yards with a Marlin 1895 45-70. Zeroed with ONE shot. Far enough away for ya ?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

You don't look 81 years of age and you're not invited to my place to hunt or shoot. I have cows  Work on your post count. Most here know how to sight in their weapons. Personally I'll shoot 100 rounds minimum when I take time to go to the range. No I'm not rich just like to shoot my weapons. To each their own. Love ya man, peace.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Shooter said:


> You don't look 81 years of age and you're not invited to my place to hunt or shoot. I have cows  Work on your post count. Most here know how to sight in their weapons. Personally I'll shoot 100 rounds minimum when I take time to go to the range. No I'm not rich just like to shoot my weapons. To each their own. Love ya man, peace.


 The picture is of my grandson, skinning the blackbuck. Here's a picture of me with the blackbuck and I guarantee you that I am 81. BTY, you are not invited on MY ranch...Peace!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My only question is why would anyone put a scope on a Marlin 1895 45-70 and how did you remove the bolt and look down the barrel at the target?

In any case welcome to the board and have fun.

TH


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just have the guys at Academy bore sight it for you, no need to even shoot it to verify.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> My only question is why would anyone put a scope on a Marlin 1895 45-70 and how did you remove the bolt and look down the barrel at the target?
> 
> In any case welcome to the board and have fun.
> 
> TH


I put a scope on the 1895 because I am nearsighted. Removing the bolt from the Marlin takes less than a minute. Remove the lever screw and the rest disassembles by hand, I can put it all back in less than a minute and will demonstrate the process, live, to anyone not familiar with Marlins.
Looking at one of the responses to this post, I would like to see the "Shooter" fire 100 45-70 rounds thru my rifle in one sitting. I will provide the first 20 rounds !!:spineyes:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wondering what kinda 5 shot group that 45-70 would shoot at 100 yards. No wonder he doesent shoot more. Probably not sure where the group really is. Now I am just having fun so dont get out of shape. Peace and good shootin. Us old folks rule !


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

CHARLIE said:


> Wondering what kinda 5 shot group that 45-70 would shoot at 100 yards. No wonder he doesent shoot more. Probably not sure where the group really is. Now I am just having fun so dont get out of shape. Peace and good shootin. Us old folks rule !


 Charlie: I have no pictures for proof, but the blackbuck was hit, thru and thru exactly where I was aiming, just behind the front legs and 1/3 of the distance up from the animals belly line. No five shot group necessary.
Bang/flop! Geezers Rule,


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So you are worried about a cold bore shot out of a 45-70??? I thought you were shooting an -06 or 243 or something. Maybe 2+ MOA out to 100 yds on a good day. I guess simple bore sighting is good enough for that rifle. I don't shoot that type of rifle often. Just for fun when I do.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shooting is fun. Why would you want to shoot only once? That ain't even worth the 4 staples on the target.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

For the curious, this illustrates how hard it is to remove the bolt from a Marlin 1895.
For those of you who shoot 45-70's for fun, my hat is off. There is a reason that the rifle in the video and the one in my picture have slip-on recoil pads. Try shooting a 7+pound 45-70 without one.:hairout:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Modelace

I will ask you "just for fun". Take ur rifle to the range get all comfy on sand bags and shoot a 5 shot group and send us a picture of it. No cheatin. LOL


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That would be extremely valuable to this thread. I hope the OP will follow thru for the benefit of all of us.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a Marlin 45-70 and I bought a Cabelas scope made for it with holdover Marks for 200 and 300 yards. Shooting the Hornady Lever Evolution ammo it will absolutely shoot less that 1" groups at 100 yards.

Not sure about 1 shot sight in though. Sounds like a good plan if it works. I am just posting this for those that think the 45-70 is not capable of being accurate.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Certainly could be I just would like to see results. Certainly a tried and proven round.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

It's the same process I learned in the Army as a tank gunner ~40 years ago and yes, I use it zeroing rifles today. I would never walk away without taking (at least) another shot for verification. In fact; I'm always going to verify with at least a three shot group, preferably a couple of five shot groups.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I would say it is virtually impossible to exactly center the bullseye in the bore. You can get it close, but you will be a couple of inches off.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

I have looked down the bore to boresight and get on paper, and I have also used targets marked with 1 inch grids so that I could count how far off I am and dial my turrets to zero. Most of my rifles get sighted in at 200 yards and my goal is to be within 1/2 inch of center. And will check zero all through the year.part of the fun of having precision rifles is shooting them alot. But I guess if you are just hunting at a couple hundred yards or less you really only need to be within a couple inches of center


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You don't have to remove the bolt or look down the bore to use this method. What you need is a really good rest and a rifle that is on the paper. Fire a shot, and you need to be very confident in that shot. Put your rifle in the rest and put your crosshair on the target you were aiming at. Settle the rifle in and hold it steady, you need the scope caps off and have it ready to adjust. Now, while holding the rifle very steady and starting with the crosshair on the spot you were aiming at adjust the crosshair to the bullet hole on the target. 

I do this all the time and it works well so long as that shot was a good clean shot and you hold the rifle perfectly in place while you make the adjustments. Now, I don't ever just stop there. I like to go on and shoot a couple groups and I usually end up making a couple more fine adjustments but it will be real close.

There is no reason to sight down the bore. Even for boresighting a rifle to get it on paper you are better off just taking a shot at 25 yards, making the adjustment to get it real close and then moving to 100 yards.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dang - this simple idea went to no invites to a ranch and down to profiling a persons age. And who worries about thread count ? Except on cotton linen . Lighten up folks


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Salty Dog said:


> You don't have to remove the bolt or look down the bore to use this method. What you need is a really good rest and a rifle that is on the paper. Fire a shot, and you need to be very confident in that shot. Put your rifle in the rest and put your crosshair on the target you were aiming at. Settle the rifle in and hold it steady, you need the scope caps off and have it ready to adjust. Now, while holding the rifle very steady and starting with the crosshair on the spot you were aiming at adjust the crosshair to the bullet hole on the target.
> 
> I do this all the time and it works well so long as that shot was a good clean shot and you hold the rifle perfectly in place while you make the adjustments. Now, I don't ever just stop there. I like to go on and shoot a couple groups and I usually end up making a couple more fine adjustments but it will be real close.
> 
> There is no reason to sight down the bore. Even for boresighting a rifle to get it on paper you are better off just taking a shot at 25 yards, making the adjustment to get it real close and then moving to 100 yards.


Salty, I get the rifle on paper at 100 yards by sighting thru the bore. That's why I remove the bolt. The method you describe takes more than ONE shot.
Look at the title of this thread. ONE SHOT ZERO. I said that it is POSSIBLE. I have NOT suggested that it is the ONLY way to go.
Some shooters come to the range and shoot box after box of ammo and, in the end, are no better zeroed than I am. I have pictured my results. Peace, brother...:texasflag


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

RB II said:


> So you are worried about a cold bore shot out of a 45-70??? I thought you were shooting an -06 or 243 or something. Maybe 2+ MOA out to 100 yds on a good day. I guess simple bore sighting is good enough for that rifle. I don't shoot that type of rifle often. Just for fun when I do.


 RB: Who said that I was worried about a cold bore shot ?? I zeroed the rifle with one shot thru a cold bore and shot the blackbuck, also with a cold bore. Same rifle, same cold bore, same ammo. What's not to like??


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Modelace said:


> Salty, I get the rifle on paper at 100 yards by sighting thru the bore. That's why I remove the bolt. The method you describe takes more than ONE shot.
> Look at the title of this thread. ONE SHOT ZERO. I said that it is POSSIBLE. I have NOT suggested that it is the ONLY way to go.
> Some shooters come to the range and shoot box after box of ammo and, in the end, are no better zeroed than I am. I have pictured my results. Peace, brother...:texasflag


Maybe I wasn't clear in my explanation of how it works. It can be done with one shot if the shooter is up to it. You gotta get it on paper one way of another with either method. Whether it is with a collimator, laser, firing a shot at 25 yds, or looking down the barrel and thru the scope. For either method to work you must have a bullet strike you can clearly see. From there you put the rifle on the rest with the crosshairs on the target you were aiming at. Hold the rifle perfectly still and adjust the crosshairs from where you were aiming over to the bullet strike with the scope's adjustments. If you did everything correctly your bullet will now hit where you are aiming with only one shot.

Now, I like to verify so I will shoot a group and look for the center of the group and if need be to fine tune my zero I'll make an adjustment from there and if I do I will shoot another group to be sure. But that is just because I am going to make dang sure that I am properly sighted in and not 'close enough'. I've done the above with dozens of rifles and many times I get it within 1" of the aiming point in one shot. If you make any mistake, don't make a good shot, flinch, move the gun while adjusting the scope, have a crappy scope with poor adjustments or an inaccurate rifle/ammo combo or anything else and it will be off.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Salty Dog said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear in my explanation of how it works. It can be done with one shot if the shooter is up to it. You gotta get it on paper one way of another with either method. Whether it is with a collimator, laser, firing a shot at 25 yds, or looking down the barrel and thru the scope. For either method to work you must have a bullet strike you can clearly see. From there you put the rifle on the rest with the crosshairs on the target you were aiming at. Hold the rifle perfectly still and adjust the crosshairs from where you were aiming over to the bullet strike with the scope's adjustments. If you did everything correctly your bullet will now hit where you are aiming with only one shot.
> 
> Now, I like to verify so I will shoot a group and look for the center of the group and if need be to fine tune my zero I'll make an adjustment from there and if I do I will shoot another group to be sure. But that is just because I am going to make dang sure that I am properly sighted in and not 'close enough'. I've done the above with dozens of rifles and many times I get it within 1" of the aiming point in one shot. If you make any mistake, don't make a good shot, flinch, move the gun while adjusting the scope, have a crappy scope with poor adjustments or an inaccurate rifle/ammo combo or anything else and it will be off.


Salty: You need to develop your own thread. "Salty's sure-fire way to zero a rifle". I am sure that it will be a hit with rifle shooters that enjoy shooting many rounds to make absolutely SURE that their rifle is zeroed properly.
THIS thread was developed to show one possible way to zero a rifle.
You need to know that I have a safe full of rifles...all the way from a Ruger #1 22-250 to the 45-70 in this thread and quite a few in between.
When I have reloaded a new batch of cartridges, I sometimes shoot half a box of the new loads to see their grouping and performance, especially if I have not hunted with the rifle for which I have reloaded in some time. 
The purpose of my thread was very simple, ONE way to zero a rifle. You also need to know that I fully aware of MANY ways to zero a rifle and unless you are shooting a heavy barreled benchrest rifle with neck turned cases,balanced and weighed bullets,,precision primers and super accurate powder scales and practice several times a week, who is to say that your method (or any method) is better than mine??
Sorry for the long post, but I am trying to get my post count up.:work:


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

modelace

I am waiting on the 5 shot group. No adjusting to zero just get set up as the rifle is rite now and shoot 5 shots. That will straighten us folks out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The OP's next thread can be about 5-shot groups. This one has gotten a bit crowded. 

TH


----------

